# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  mohon masukan atas ikan GO saya yg pertama kali.

## SD4R7O

mohon masukan dari para suhu, n temen koi-s yg lebih berpengalaman dari saya sebagai newbie,.. ini adalah ikan dari GO pertama yang saya ikut, bagaimana menurut temen2 2 ekor ikan ku ini??? 
kohaku

shiro



terima kasih  ::   ::

----------


## doekoeh_tiga

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wibowosantoso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## SD4R7O

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eka

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

